# Virus Alert Task will ums verrecken nich weg



## TraphiX (22. Juni 2006)

Holla mi amigos y amigas

tengo un problema 

Ich hab vorhin ma kurz die firewall heruntergefahren, weil eine Dame vom WTnet dienst (mein Flatrateanbieter) dies zur Problemdiagnose verlangt hat. Naja, is ja auch egal..

Auf jeden Fall hat es keine 2 Minuten gedauert und es ploppte ein Fenster unten rechts in der Taskleiste auf. Dieses weisst mich alle 2 Minuten dezent darauf hin, dass mein System inficiert ist:
Your Computer is infected

Crytical System Error!
System detected virus activities.

Ich werde gebeten ein Antivirenprogramm herunter zu laden.

Also mich regt sowas ja auf. Das is doch mal richtig frech oder? Ich meine wer hat denn Interesse daran, dass ich kostenpflichtig ein Virenprogramm herunterlade? WER?
Ich bestimmt nicht. Frechheit ! 
Naja, ich hab mir jetzt diverse antispywaretools usw besorgt und durchlaufen lassen. Hab viel gefunden, viel gelöscht aber das kleine icon welches permanent von einem Fragezeichen zu einem Verbotenzeichen wechselt will da nich weg.
Ich glaub´ das ist gekommen um zu bleiben. 
Naja über ein Kontextmenu verfügt dieses freche "tool" nicht und unter "prozesse" im Taskmanager gibbets auch nix neues.

Ich hab mir dann also einen WM-Sticker von Hanuta gekrallt und es unten rechts auf meinen achsoteuren tft screen gepabbt. Es überdeckt die schrecklich permanente Warnung ziemlich gut. Die Nachteile jedoch brauch ich ja wohl nich aufzuzählen.

Da isses wieder *grrrrrrrr*

Naja ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen, denn wenn nicht, bin ich wohl dazu gezwungen mir Balack unten rechts anzuschauen. 

Mit einem richtig freundlichem Grüß

traphix


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Juni 2006)

> Also mich regt sowas ja auf. Das is doch mal richtig frech oder? Ich meine wer hat denn Interesse daran, dass ich kostenpflichtig ein Virenprogramm herunterlade? WER?



Natürlich ist das frech. Und natürlich hat die Firma die Dir den Hijacker »geschenkt« hat ein Interesse daran das Du Ihre dämliche Software kaufst die nix kann.

Folgende Anleitung hilft Dir vielleicht, nutzung auf eigene Gefahr:
http://forums.spybot.info/showthread.php?t=4015


----------



## metalgear (28. Juni 2006)

Holla, 

IMO hast Du drei Möglichkeiten. 

Nimm mit *diesem* Tool mal genau Deine Start-Einträge und die laufenden Prozesse unter die Lupe. Ausserdem Poste mal ein HijackThis Log zur Auswertung.

Lass *eScan MWAV* drüberlaufen und schau nach, was es so findet. Kleine Anmerkung: eScan wird hundertprozentig meckern, denn es meldet alles, was in irgend einer Form potentiell womöglich schaden könnte. Ob es sich wirklich um die Malware handelt, musst Du selber entscheiden. 

Die beste aller Methoden: Setz Dein System neu auf. Du weisst nicht, ob ein Schädling mittels Backdoors weitere unerwünschte Programme aka Trojaner et cetera auf Dein System geschmuggelt haben. Formatieren, sauber neu aufsetzen, Backup Image erstellen. 
*edit:* Und was die Firewall angeht - für solche bösartigen Besucher auf Deinem System ist Dein Antiviren Tool zuständig. Die FW hat damit nichts zu tun. Trotzdem überlege mal, ob Du nicht besser mit einer Hardware FW arbeiten willst.


----------

